# Windows 10’s May 2019 Update



## kitekrazy (May 23, 2019)

https://www.howtogeek.com/402569/everything-new-in-windows-10s-april-2019-update/

Any takers? Seems like a good one.


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

Can't make specific comment on this release.
On Win10 Pro Insider Preview program for years, with several Updates over past weeks. 
Usually check their automatic synopses, but seldom see changes of notable interest. No doubt there are many key improvements. 

Good news is ….. never issues or crashes here on (3) Desktop PCs running daily.


----------



## DavidY (May 24, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> https://www.howtogeek.com/402569/everything-new-in-windows-10s-april-2019-update/


From that link:


> *FLS Slot Limit Increase*: Microsoft raised Windows 10’s FLS (Fiber Local Storage) slot allocation limit. This is particularly useful for musicians, who will be able to load more unique plugins into their DAWs (digital audio workstations.) This will also aid any other application that wants to load hundreds or thousands of unique DLL files.



Although I admit I don't understand much more than that.

My usual strategy is to initially play with a new release in a VM and maybe on a machine which I don't use to get stuff done. And always have a backup before upgrading, of course.


----------



## shomynik (May 27, 2019)

FLS Slot Limit Increase: Microsoft raised Windows 10’s FLS (Fiber Local Storage) slot allocation limit. This is particularly useful for musicians, who will be able to load more unique plugins into their DAWs (digital audio workstations.) This will also aid any other application that wants to load hundreds or thousands of unique DLL files.
I was waiting for this. I sometimes come across this limit.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 27, 2019)

I'll probably update in due time. Personally, I've never had any issues on all of my systems including the studio one, even with that infamous October Update, and I was probably one of the few ones that had installed it within the first few weeks since the original release. Microsoft has probably learned a lesson since then so I'm guessing this newest update shouldn't bring any earth-shattering problems considering the deliberately prolonged period before the official release.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 27, 2019)

A quick warning re: the May 2019 Windows update.

The update screwed up my audio interface (Audient, UAD) and e-license software/drivers (iLok, Steinberg), however it seems a clean reinstall resolves both.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 27, 2019)

Jay Panikkar said:


> A quick warning re: the May 2019 Windows update.
> 
> The update screwed up my audio interface (Audient, UAD) and e-license software/drivers (iLok, Steinberg), however it seems a clean reinstall resolves both.


I can fully understand how critical systems drivers would have been corrupted
Considering there would not be new drivers out for all mentioned and there could be changes to the M$ code-base that conflicted there.

Good to hear you got things up and running fine though


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2019)

nVidia GeForce Updates directly from MS /Win10 Pro in recent weeks.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 27, 2019)

Currently running in VMware Workstation.
I remembered I had installed the Insider Preview 19H a couple of weeks ago

I do like the new build and I am a fan of how they have cleaned up the extra apps
You can remove more of them now as well I have noticed

Now going to install VE Pro 7.0.834 and Cubase 10.0.20 so see how they fare


----------



## TomislavEP (May 28, 2019)

Jay Panikkar said:


> A quick warning re: the May 2019 Windows update.
> 
> The update screwed up my audio interface (Audient, UAD) and e-license software/drivers (iLok, Steinberg), however it seems a clean reinstall resolves both.



Thanks for the heads up! I'm using iLok2 for some of my software, so I might encounter this problem when I try to update my studio system. I have also read somewhere that certain USB drives and other devices plugged in may interrupt the update process.


----------



## Illico (Jun 9, 2019)

Be Carefull...
With this Windows 10 version 1903 update, I have to re-install my "Yamaha Steinberg USB Driver".


----------



## wnws (Jun 9, 2019)

I usually wait till the version I have is no longer supported. For instance 1709. Now I will do a clean install of 1903 and wait till that support ends.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm running 1903 on my three systems for more than a week now and while I didn't had any problems with my DAW, music production software, sample libraries and equipment drivers, yesterday I've begun to experience weird crashes of my studio system. It started when I tried to run a routine weekly malware scan using Bitdefender Free and Malwarebytes Free. Using both programs, the scan didn't complete as it should and after that I've got several BSOD errors and some desktop ones too. For the time being, I'm running various tests and I'm not certain if this is caused by the new Windows version or some new update, or it is a sign of a dying system SSD drive. Whatever the case, I'm in trouble, regardless of my meticulous backup routine.


----------



## puremusic (Jun 10, 2019)

I just updated and it messed up my e-licenser, I had to set it to run as admin to get it work. Also screwed up my MIDI ports, my virtual MIDI port program reset to only 2 ports instead of 10, and though my Seaboard works in its Dashboard program none of my DAWs can receive anything from it or open it anymore though it shows up in the instrument list.

Still trying to troubleshoot that. Don't know if I can even rollback if it comes to that, I did the big update last night, and this morning saw there was one more small one, did that, and the big one is not listed available for rollback anymore.

Update messed around with a few other things too.


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 10, 2019)

puremusic said:


> I just updated and it messed up my e-licenser, I had to set it to run as admin to get it work. Also screwed up my MIDI ports, my virtual MIDI port program reset to only 2 ports instead of 10, and though my Seaboard works in its Dashboard program none of my DAWs can receive anything from it or open it anymore though it shows up in the instrument list.
> 
> Still trying to troubleshoot that. Don't know if I can even rollback if it comes to that, I did the big update last night, and this morning saw there was one more small one, did that, and the big one is not listed available for rollback anymore.
> 
> Update messed around with a few other things too.



I understand you so much. Every big update mess my audio things up, everyone of them. I always have to loose days (or weeks) to troubleshoot everything and correct it.

I'm fearing another update, I get out from the previous one with a very big amount of pain.

I'm pretty sure this one will mess up everything again, my audio drivers, my midi configuration etc...


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2019)

It "normal" after Windows Updates (the two big per year, not the regular ones) that you need to re-install software like eLicenser or your audio interface drivers. These driver integrate deep into the system; during an upgrade the system core gets replaced (you can even roll-back to the previous version as long as you don't delete the rollback files). This core-replacement breaks some of the driver. The more common drivers used by most people like wifi, graphics, realtek audio etc. Windows will automaticly re-install these. But for driver that are very specific like ASIO and copy-protection driver you have to do it yourself.


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2019)

The easiest way to fix these issues: After Windows Upgrade just re-install eLicenser, iLok and all ASIO drivers before using them. Worked fine every time for me and no troubleshooting needed because it's always the same drivers.


----------



## Illico (Jun 10, 2019)

Ben said:


> The easiest way to fix these issues: After Windows Upgrade just re-install eLicenser, iLok and all ASIO drivers before using them. Worked fine every time for me and no troubleshooting needed because it's always the same drivers.


+1,
Yes, but during PRO production I suggest to wait.


----------



## mscp (Jul 9, 2019)

Is a clean install required or can I safely just re-install the software protection, along other drivers before using it for work?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 11, 2019)

The only trouble i have with win 10 1903 may update is that the korg midi usb driver is not working correctly. All the korg synths and midi controllers are not recognized in any DAW... i m not the only one and there are some threads on korg s forums.
We still waiting for a korg midi driver update....
(I didn t made a clean installation)
Very disappointing


----------



## mixtur (Jul 11, 2019)

Illico said:


> Be Carefull...
> With this Windows 10 version 1903 update, I have to re-install my "Yamaha Steinberg USB Driver".


It’s been the same for every windows update, Yamaha has clearly done some unusual things to their UR-drivers because I don’t think other interfaces suffer from this problem


----------



## mixtur (Jul 11, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Is a clean install required or can I safely just re-install the software protection, along other drivers before using it for work?


You don’t need a clean install, and 99.9% of drives should work (albeit not the Steinberg ones plus Ilok)


----------



## ChazC (Jul 11, 2019)

I updated my non-studio machine to 1903. Promptly disconnected the studio machine from the Internet - I’ve had no end of USB related issues with 1903 from drivers needing re-installing to a 2.0 hub becoming completely unusable & needing replacing (yes, seriously). These Microsoft updates are becoming more and more of a minefield.

Anyone even considering updating to 1903 I strongly advise to unplug every USB device you have before committing.


----------



## mscp (Jul 11, 2019)

mixtur said:


> You don’t need a clean install, and 99.9% of drives should work (albeit not the Steinberg ones plus Ilok)



I'll probably just wait a year or so to update it (like I used to with Mac OSes) then. I keep forgetting we live in a "release it now, fix it later" environment.


----------

